# The $15 Ski Tuning Bench



## NYDrew (Nov 12, 2005)

I got really board back in September and decided I needed a better ski tuning bench then the kitcen table or the one at work [that the snowboarders screwed up].  It has worked out really well, so I am sharing my design.

Tools you will need:
Screw Gun (or a drill) with a phillips bit
Tape Measure (or a long ruler)
Pencil
Saw (optional to save $)

What you need:
Large Wooden Fish Tank Stand at least 3' long and 6'' and 8'' wide (I found mine, so it's not considered in the cost)
Deep metal electrical boxs, the deepest you can find.(if you really want to know how deep you need to go, take your thickest pair of skiis and hold them upsidedown level...the space between the surface and the bottom of the ski)
2 sheet of red plumbers calking material
very small to small screws.
A peice of nice smooth plywood

Step one: Cut plywood to the dimensions of your tank stand and screw it down to the top of the stand.  I just paid the extra $1 and had the lumber yard cut it for me.

Step two: remove any garbage parts from the box, this includes any screws that stick out the back of it.  Mount it face down on the wood and screw in. (basically pretend you are inside the wall and you are mounting it.

Step 3: mount the other box 36'' away, make sure that both boxs are centered.

Step 4: Cut 1 sheet of corking material in half and loosely mount over the boxs.  Use teh small screws here, and dont make them too tight.  Also make sure there is about 1'' of space between the top of the box and rubber.

Step 5: cut the other peice of red stuff in half and coil up.  Cram it into the gap between the other material and the box. 

Step 6: decorate as you need be...install hooks to hold wax and tools, etc.


Any questions?  Email me at xtremeskiing@aol.com.  I can draw a picture on request and scan it to you if my instructions are to vague.

Coming Soon:  The $15 self standing ski rack.
Coming Soon: The $15 hanging ski rack.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2005)

I love jury-rigged ala "Macgiver" things .... keep it up! .... and welcome.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 12, 2005)

Sounds good...advice for vices for skis?


----------



## NYDrew (Nov 12, 2005)

I got a design plan for a vice based on similar construction (again, using the caulk sheet for some sort of gripping base).  Of course I'm not going to post it till I test it though.  To buy a vice and modify it would cost too much, the whole idea is to keep everything under $15, at least for me.

I should mention that my rights are pending on the designs.  Your free to create, give away as a gift, etc. anything you build off of these, but don't sell it (cause their mine)!!!!


----------



## Milwaukski (Jan 18, 2006)

*$15 ski bench*

So basically you have two padded block supports 36" apart???


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 18, 2006)

So if these are your ideas, why share them if you can make money?


----------



## tree_skier (Jan 18, 2006)

My portable bench is a black and decker workmate that I clamp a 2 by onto to hold the vices.  I have used this for years, works great plus the workmate stores in a small space plus has a lot of other uses.

I have a full size work bench in my garage that is pretty much dedicated to ski tuning in the winter now that I have to tune 4 pairs at least once a week.


----------

